# UK Terror Raids



## AmmoTech90 (24 May 2006)

A large number for police were involved in raids targetted at suspects linked with Iraqi terrorism.  Around 500 police were involved.  9 people have been arrested, two have been released.  The search of the houses is expected to take a few days.

http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/newsArticle.aspx?type=topNews&storyID=2006-05-24T142515Z_01_L24401121_RTRUKOC_0_UK-SECURITY-BRITAIN.xml

In case the link dies

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/5011096.stm


----------

